# GROW!!!!!



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

How do you make piranhas grow faster? Are certain foods better for growth and if so what??
Also by doing water changes more often increase their growth rate?


----------



## tomzo84 (Jun 27, 2003)

If your P's are 6in+, they wont grow nearly as fast as young, 1-3in p's







. But, if youve got some little ones, feed them brine shrimp, earthworms, pieces of fish fillets....You know, just a healthy variety. Keep your water at about 82-84 degrees. They will grow like weeds.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

frequent water change, good healthy feeding, powerhead and your good to go.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> frequent water change, good healthy feeding, powerhead and your good to go.










i agree


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Its Been said


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Waterchanges do help. And plus I noticed that since I've been feeding my pirayas catfish they have grown more than feeding them beefheart and chickenheart. Just my observations.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I must try some catfish. You think a 12" TSN would do, j/k.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I think that either beef or chicken heart will help with growth also.

~Dj


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

CoolD said:


> How do you make piranhas grow faster? Are certain foods better for growth and if so what??
> Also by doing water changes more often increase their growth rate?


 Be patient. Be calm. Let them grow on their own and in time they will be 9" + inches in size and you will wonder where the time went. Piranha or anyother creature for that matter dont grow according to your will. You can certainly help them out with feeding them good nutricious things like beef heart and krill but they will grow dude dont worry about that for sure. I am getting nervous about the size that my P's are getting. I have never kept full grown ones and I dont know if I am ready for this !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I upgraded my P's tank and they realy took off growing. Plus i feed them as noted above. They love the variety.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Varied food, powerhead, enough room, frequent water change, good care...







!


----------

